# BH about turn?



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello -

We're preparing for our BH in June. However tonight reading over the rulebook and diagrams, I realize that the about turn is in motion. When we do an about turn at a halt, Berlin comes around my body into position, as that is how he also comes into a heel. 

How is this to be done with the dog leashed? Can you switch hands behind your back as the dog comes around? As well, any suggestions on this, as working on it now Berlin is becoming extremely confused with the about turn in motion, and ends up way behind me before catching up and returning to position.

Thank you! We HOPEFULLY have club tomorrow so I can get better feedback than, but it's been a constant downpour and I'm afraid it will be cancelled.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

About turns are one of my favorites in regular obedience classes

Are the ones in the BH to the left? You turn to the left and the dog goes to the right to end up on your left? 

The first time I ever did it I screwed up a couple times
You do switch hands and that is the confusing part because it isn't a normal action. We learned it in steps, then put it into motion.

Hopefully someone can explain how to put into steps to get it in motion.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, you switch the leash around your back as your dog comes around you. It does take some fancy leash handling to do it smoothly. 

Also to get Berlin to keep up with you, as you turn and keep moving, practice off leash, and have a toy ready to throw forward as you complete your turn so Berlin gets used to coming around your back and running ahead for the toy. Then you can just hold the toy as a lure and keep moving and drop it as a reward when he moves ahead with you.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Can't delete oops


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is a BH. IF you have to hesitate as he comes around you will only get slightly knocked for handler help. 

Yes, you switch the leash as you make the turn. Practice without the dog. 

Make sure as you make the turn to keep your feet under you. If one foot or the other lags or extends out too far it can make the dog lag or it will push the dog away from you. You can also take off running as you complete the turn so he learns to whip around the turn and drive forward with you (throwing a toy as Lucia suggests also helps too).


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

What everyone else said. Also, make sure you when you turn, you walk back on the same line you were on. I have a tendency to veer to the right, which makes the dogs turn longer, which makes them lag more, if that makes sense. Once it was pointed out to me and I made a conscious effort to return on the same line, my dogs really improved their speed. 
I practise off leash until we get it, then learn it with the leash. Once you get it down it is easy, but the leash is cumbersome at first.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody. He's got a very tight about turn already (so I've got plenty of practice with the leash switching hands), it's just always been from a stop and never in motion 


And of course club was cancelled due to rain


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Honestly, you only have to do the heeling routine with the leash on one time ever..so do what you have to do to just get it around. Like Lisa said, in a BH, most minor flaws in the routine for things like the leash holding or handler help aren't going to cost nearly enough to fail you. With Aiden, yes I passed the leash around my back for the turns. Carma stays on my left for the military about turn, and I like that I don't have to deal with that anymore.


----------

